# Flash doesn't work after upgrading packages



## SIFE (May 29, 2011)

After I upgrading my packages, I am no longer able to watch videos. After running firefox from terminal, I see these messages:


```
(process:15710): Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library.
	Using the fallback 'C' locale.
Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "canberra-gtk-module": /usr/lib/libvorbisfile.so.3: ELF file OS ABI invalid
*** NSPlugin Viewer  *** ERROR: NP_Initialize() get args: Message argument mismatch
*** NSPlugin Viewer  *** ERROR: rpc_end_sync called when not in sync!
*** NSPlugin Wrapper *** ERROR: NP_Initialize() wait for reply: Connection closed
```
I have libvorbisfile.so.3 library both, in system and in compat directory.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 29, 2011)

Did you run `nspluginwrapper -a -v -i` after upgrading Flash?


----------



## SIFE (May 29, 2011)

Now the flash back again to work.


----------

